# Venezuela Solidarity - Public Meeting



## JoePolitix (Oct 20, 2005)

Public Meeting 

Venezuela: Why celebrate?

Wednesday, novemeber 16th 2005 7.oo - 9.15pm

In recent years Venezuela has made huge advances with the 
introduction of free health care, subsidised food, greater political 
participation, increased human and economic rights, neighbourhood 
improvements, free education, sustainable agriculture, an indigenous 
cultural revival and the development of hundreds of alternative media 
outlets.  

Speakers:

Jeremy Dear
General Secretary, National Union of Journalists

Andy Goodall
Coordinator, UK Venezuela Solidarity Campaign

Karen Bell
Bristol Activist, recently returned from Venezuela

Meeting @ CEED, Ujima House, 97-107 Wilder Street, St Paul's, Bristol
FFI:  Email:  karenbell50@hotmail.com 
nupolitix@yahoo.co.uk


----------

